# Island Organic Washington Great Nettle Plants/Seeds/Roots!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have other Nettle threads but folks are asking me about the plants. I have them available about 3/4 of the year! I am running a special on the Nettle plants as a little package deal...alot in one little box.....

$10 will get you four plants
a pack of nettle seeds, couple hundred.
some roots, whatever I can fit

$5.20 mailer will do for the shipping....

You can place an order on this page or email me at [email protected]

I take paypal, concealed cash or post office money orders.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have plenty to fill orders of any size. Thanks for the emailed orders!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since you will be on my side this week, could I get an order?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> Since you will be on my side this week, could I get an order?
> 
> Thanks, Lori


Hello Lori,
I would be happy to bring a big pot full of those pretty baby Nettles! I am boating off on Wednesday and will give you a ring when I hit town! It is always a pleasure to visit your property! :nanner:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a lot of Nettles, roots and seeds ready to go....Thank you for the orders folks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Plants are getting taller....any one need some?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A good time to get seeds! I am harvesting them fresh tomorrow! They will be ready to go out next week. Folks they are a bargain if you want your own Nettle Patch. For $3.50 you can get a couple hundred seeds including postage or for $10 get plants, seeds and roots..plus a surprise in every box. The shipping on that deal is $5 including delivery confirm...

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are available again with the cutest baby Nettles ready now! The only change in the packs is that I am offering the same number of Nettles or more per box, roots and the pack of seeds will be around 100 seeds this time. The roots and plants are great this time if you have cool weather but not freezing weather. These will still grow during a freeze but do a little better with just cool weather. My salves and oils are also ready plus perfumes and chest rubs.

I am unable to offer higher count individual packs of Seeds at this time due an ongoing supply I must reserve for a seed company. 

The Nettle Box Special is $10
4 or more Baby Nettle Plants
As many roots with rhizomes as I can plant
a pack of 100 plus Seeds
a little surprise every time

NETTLE TEA LEAVES WILL BE AVAILABLE AGAIN IN A MONTH THERE ABOUT. 

I can be written directly at [email protected] or on this page or pm me.  

Have the loveliest of Springs...just around the corner here!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The Washington Great Nettle Tea leaves are available now! $5 a gallon size bag plus $2 shipping. 

Washington Great Nettles can grow to towering heights up to ten feet here. Out of the 600 plus varieties world wide, that makes them the King of the Nettles! They can be cut and harvested often which can keep them the height you desire and they die back in the Fall. They come up every year after you plant them. This kit works well to help establish a Nettle patch!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Although I have many Nettle plants out there topping two feet tall already, there are plenty of little Baby Nettles for the Nettle Kit I offer...

The Nettle Kit includes:
4 or more Nettle Plants
Nettle Roots with rhizomes (which are sprouts)
100 plus pack count of Nettle Seeds
A bonus in every box!

Reasonable cost of only $10 plus $6 priority shipping with delivery confirm.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The first Nettle Kits went out....

Limited times to mail as these grow up to TEN FEET TALL. They are the tallest of the Nettles and produce the most leaves. There are over 600 varieties worldwide and these reign as the King! 

I also have Roots with Rhizomes available....with Tea Leaves too.

$5 for a large gallon size full with $2.50 shipping (due to raised shipping).

$10 for a small size box very full of them with $6 shipping priority mail with delivery confirm. I wind them in circles and fit as much as I can gently..always a little bonus. 

$20 for a medium tall shipping box with a very large amount of Roots with Rhizomes, plants too! The shipping cost is $11 including delivery confirm. Always a little bonus!

Have a lovely day!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A baby Nettle Pic!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Freshly harvested Nettle seeds are currently available. 

$2 plus a stamp will get you 200 seeds.
Buy two packs and get one free, please enclose two stamps. 

I am able to offer Nettle kits for $10 which includes the seeds, plants and roots with rhyzomes plus a bonus. Shipping on the Nettle Kit is $6 including delivery confirm. 

No Nettle Tea is available at this time. 

Mailed payments work for seeds and if you wish to paypal for kits that is fine or mailing as well. Post office money orders only, or concealed cash or paypal for kits. Cash is preferred for the Seed purchases.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

miss romy, so for $20 do i get the nettle kit and 3 pkts of seeds?? if so i'd gladly send it to you. thanks. any tips on growing it??


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

debbiekatiesmom said:


> miss romy, so for $20 do i get the nettle kit and 3 pkts of seeds?? if so i'd gladly send it to you. thanks. any tips on growing it??


$10 gets you plants/seeds/roots. If you wanted to order 2 more packs that is $4 more but then you also get one more free. So you basically would be getting 4 packs of seeds this way. This would be $20 even and includes delivery confirm. 

I will pm you!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I purchased some of these nettle from our Island Girl last year and they are looking very well. Her shipping methods are excellent, protecting the plants real well. I never hesitate to order from Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I purchased some of these nettle from our Island Girl last year and they are looking very well. Her shipping methods are excellent, protecting the plants real well. I never hesitate to order from Romy!


Thank you for your wonderful feedback. It is very nice to hear that your nettles are doing well. 

NETTLE SEEDS ON SALE NOW...PERFECT TIME TO PLANT IS NOW....Nettles prefer to be planted in the Fall....

I can provide plants, roots and seeds in a kit as well if desired plus a nice bonus....lots of baby Nettles springing up! $10 plus $6 shipping priority mail. 

$2 a pack of approx 200 seeds plus a stamp for shipping. 

You can pm me, write on this page or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are available again for those in climates that are cool but not frozen ground. Nettles love cool weather and grow quite well with days in the 40's on up. $10 kits with plants/seeds/roots and a bonus plus $6 shipping priority mail. Best time to plant Nettles is early spring when cool or in the Fall.

I have lots of seeds available too

$2 a pack of about 200 seeds plus a stamp for postage, these grow up to ten feet tall making them the highest yielding Nettles of all! There are about 300 varieties world wide and these stand as King!

$5 will get you 1,000 seed count pack plus 2 stamps postage!

Thanks for reading my thread!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Best time to get Nettle seeds is right now. They like to be planted in cool to even cold weather as that helps their germination. I can do Nettle kits for areas that are not with frozen ground and seeds for anyone who wants them!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This variety of Nettle grows the tallest, up to ten feet tall! This makes them the highest yielding variety of the over 300 varieties world wide! There are a lot of Washington Nettle babies available to rehome! They do well in big pots, upraised beds and places other things do not grow, shady areas, wet....they flourish. 

$10 kit gets you four or more plants
pack of 200 seeds
Roots with rhyzomes
A bonus....

$6 shipping priority mail with delivery confirm. 

I do accept paypal, concealed cash or post office money orders! You can post on this page, email me or pm [email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Plenty of Nettles, seeds and roots available...

Special on the Nettle Seed packs...300 seeds for $2 plus a stamp!


----------

